

Ask HN: Is There Some Reason That A Lot Of Articles Are Dying? - joe_the_user

There was apenwar's article on Bitcoin and the article on the best to hire a programmer. I'll admit that neither was absolutely first-rate but flagging/deleting them seems a bit extreme. Is there some new school of "deletionism" appearing on HN?
======
pg
I haven't noticed any change. It's easier to flag stuff, in the sense that
flag links appear in more places. On the other hand, flags now have less
weight than they used to. Can you tell me which specific stories you're
talking about?

~~~
pfedor
I believe this is one of the articles OP mentioned:
<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=2528360>

According to one of the comments, it was killed several times.

~~~
JoachimSchipper
To be fair, though, there appears to be a group of people who are _very_
enthusiastic about Bitcoin. It may not be part of a general trend of articles
being flagged down unfairly.

~~~
hasenj
That story was really badly written. Full of "if you don't agree with me
you're an idiot" kind of insults.

The author even says at the end:

> For the record, I'm stupid _and_ trolling. That's why it was hard to tell.

I can't tell if he said that as a sarcasm, though.

------
flignats
I wrote a pretty good post on how we were rejected from YC accepted into
YetiZen and we were looking for a tech cofounder. It disappeared 10 min after
I released it this morning.

------
sc68cal
I think people are a bit sick of the topics.

~~~
waterlesscloud
Well, if we're supposed to be flagging topics we're tired of, there's a lot on
the front page that needs to go.

~~~
flignats
clickable: <http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=2528911>

What was the reason for this being buried immediately? Honestly curious - not
a valid topic?

~~~
pg
It wasn't buried. It only got 1 upvote. 2 points is not enough to get onto the
frontpage.

~~~
flignats
I wasn't intending front page - thought it would be on the 'ask' threads,
those don't fall down the page nearly as fast.

~~~
pg
Do you see anything else on the first ask page with 2 points?

~~~
flignats
Oh wow a smart guy that can't actually see the point that was made by my
statement. I posted the thread and it was removed/pushed down. It didn't stick
around and leave the page as new posts came through.

Now you're not going to hurt my feelings by saying you didn't like the post.
My only question was - why?

~~~
steve19
Dude, why be rude to pg? What can you possibly gain? He was not being rude to
you, simply answering your question.

Pro tip: don't burn bridges with powerful people whom one day you might
help/investment/advice/partnership from.

